# Georgia And Southeast Rally Information



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

The rally will take place on Lake Oconee at the Georgia Power Parks Ferry Campsite. You cannot make reservations for these sites until the 29th of March. We are trying get a reading on how many people are interested in attending and what their needs will be. That way we can try to secure appropriately sized sites. I would also appreciate it if you can give me an idea of how many children will attend and what their ages are. This way we can figure out how to plan some activities.

The park is about 75 miles East of Atlanta just off of I-20. You can see more details about the park by following this link: Lake Oconee Information

Click on the Parks Ferry link.

Once we have an idea about the numbers of attendees we will try to set up something to get us together. CampingNut will be making a call on the 29th of March to get our reservations and try to group us. Once we start the ball rolling attendees can make their reservations.

Reverie


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

got my reservation in..

2 adults. ( old )
1 kid (9) going on 20...

campingnut18...


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Got mine. If you make a reservation tell them you are with Outbackers and they will put you close to us.

Reverie


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

Have ours, 
Just need to send the $.

We are with the group. Reservations lady will keep us together, said additional space is available.

Outbackgeorgia


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

I just found out we won't make it. I have a Persons with Disablilities event I have played at for 20 years I have to go to. These kids love me and I can't let them down.
I'll be at Camp Twin Lakes right down the street in Rutledge GA.


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

Ooooops,









Two adult,s one child, chrono age 12, sometimes 6, sometimes 16, budding astronaut and GameBoy addict!

Outbackgeorgia
sunny


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Hey OutbackGeorgia
Will your Dobies eat my little Dauchaund? I mean, Dudley is old and really slow. You might mention that he probably tastes sort of stringy and gristly even if he does remind most people of a cocktail wiener with four feet. My children are a little bigger but I'm pretty sure they taste kind of yucky as well.

Reverie


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

Reverie,

The Dobies are really friendly. the male is prety old for a large dog (8) so he probably will not chew, just swallow bite sized dogs whole!







The female is just four and wants to run, not eat...
Looking forward to meeting everyone, the rain has finally quit, maybe some sun this weekend.
If so, I may get out to take some pics of the sites we are scheduled for.

Outbackgeorgia


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

It's getting close!! We just got back from one week at Ft DeSoto, FL ... and ready for another camping outing.

Any other Southeast, GA, or other Outbackers out there going to join us for the weekend of April 29th at Lake Oconee?









LET's GO - I'm ready (ok, maybe after we get the camper cleaned up but I'm looking forward to it).

Carmen


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

Hello Everyone;

Reserved our site yesterday, we're looking forward to meeting everyone there. Thanks for the great job on setting up the rally. The reservation was over almost before it started. I just gave her my name, address and said we were with the outback group and she said its all taken care of.

We have two big folks and a 5yr old girl who loves to play.

See all of you there

Dave


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

We were thinking about our meal plans for the get-together and are contemplating a theme for Saturday evenings meal. Any ideas? We were thinking about "Southern Cooking". Everyone could bring their favorite "Southern" dish. Any other ideas? We really haven't engraved this in stone.

Reverie


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

There are still slots available if you reserve soon. CampingTime RV in Woodstock, GA has agreed to provide us with Door Prizes for this event. What they are and how many is to be determined but we really appreciate them stepping up with their generous offer.

Reverie


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

That is awesome that Camping Time pitched in like that. We have some little craft candle things for the kids to do and some kid prizes but not really sure what to play or distribute for the prizes- pull #'s from a hat may be it unless someone has a better idea. How many kids do we have coming? We've just got one = 9/boy.

For the potluck, anything is good for us. Even just hamb & dogs are good if we want to keep it really simple. We'll bring some good ol' pine trees for a fire too - these are from our yard, of course.

Really looking forward to this!









Carmen


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

directions to the park.....

take I-20 east to exit 130. turn right.
go 5 1/2 miles to terry station rd turnright.
go 3 miles to park mill rd turn left.
follow signs to parks mill.

hope to see you at the outback rally..

campingnut18...


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

I will bring my daughter (7), son (4) and our weiner dog (12). Some friends have reservations and may or may not bring a new Outback, depending upon their negotiations. Their kids are (8) and (3), both daughters.

My DW wants to know if she can bring anything to help out with the crafts. She is quite a crafty person so this is right up her alley.

We're looking forward to this...

Reverie


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

Anything is good with us on the potluck. DW wondered if we should do some sort of signup to avoid duplication or how that is handled, this is our first rally.

Looking forward to another outting, we've been in south alabama for the last week.

Dave


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

hi dave, well i think we were going to do the old hambergers and dogs.
we plan on bring a few more than we can eat of each.
a cake for after dinner. chips and dip.
cups and plates for the group.

have a few things planned for the kids. do some fishing.
other than that i just want to relax and have fun.

oh and a big fire to sit around to talk.

email me if you need any more info.
i should be at the park sometime around 10 am friday.

cant wait ...campingnut18..


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

After much discussion we would like to do the big Saturday evening meal like this:

Everyone brings their own stuff to grill. We should have plenty of space to grill everything.

Everyone bring a favorite side dish to share. We could wind up with five 3-bean salads but that's why they call it "pot luck".

Everyone bring whatever beverages you would like.

We will get a concensus of opinion about what time to meet.

If there is a shelter available we may use it.

We have some door prizes available for adults and kids. There will also be some kids games and crafts.

I'm looking forward to a great time.

Reverie


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

We are bringing:

big tray plates 
cups
hamburgers 
hot dogs 3 pks
nacho hamburger dip + tostitos
Chocolate cake
firewood - for group fire
Hershey bars + marshmallows

Reverie is bringing utensils and napkins plus other stuff -- but ice, beans, salads, chips, and any other specialities are still needed.







Yum

Does anyone know if there is a pavillon there? Hopefully it won't rain Saturday but right now it's 50/50 chance. sunny

Just like Sponge Bob, I'm ready, ready, ready. action REALLY looking forward to this.

Carmen (wife)


----------



## JOELs28BHS (Apr 25, 2005)

Hi Folks,
Me and my family hope to join every one at the outing this week end. We have had our 28 BHS for 1 1/2 yrs. and I just found this site a few days ago. We don't normally see any other Out Backs when we go camping, just the others (nice people but still the others). Hope to see every one soon, Joel Smith


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

Come on over, it looks like the weather is clearing for the weekend!


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Here are the updated directions to the camp:

Take I-20 East from Atlanta to exit 130 (State Route 44) (Exit 130)
Turn *Right* onto Highway 44
Proceed approximately 5 and 1/2 Miles to Carey Station Road (On Right)
Turn *Right* onto Carey Station Road
Proceed approximately 3 Miles to Parks Mill Road (On Left)
Turn *Left* onto Parks Mill Road
Follow Signs to Parks Ferry Campground

Campground Information:

Georgia Power Parks Ferry Campground
1491 Parks Mill Road
Greensboro, GA 30642

(706) 453-4308

Link to Yahoo! Maps: 
Map to Campground (More or Less)

Reverie


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Come on over. I would dearly love to see another 28BHS join us.

Reverie


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

Hey Reverie or Campingnut18

Anyone done a count on how many are likely to show up???

Looks as if the weather may just grant us some sun. We're really looking forward to it.

Dave


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

I THINK it was 12 adults with joel from savannah (if they make it.)
and 11 kids with his.....
looks like a good weekend to camp. i will be in camp around 11am tomorrow.
the campground has a pavilion if we need it. but i think we will be ok for 
saturday night pot luck.

cant wait to meet everyone and relax some...

campingnut18...


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

Great, We'll be headed that way on Friday as soon as the DW gets off work. She should get out early and we have a five to six hour drive to get there. Hope to be there sometime mid-late afternoon. After the last couple of weeks, some slow time would be nice.

Dave


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

We are packing the Outback, should arrive late PM, will try to beat the traffic out of Alpharetta.

Dave, Linda and Brian


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

[quote name='campingnut18' date='Apr 27 2005, 07:05 AM']
We are bringing:

big tray plates 
cups
hamburgers 
hot dogs 3 pks
nacho hamburger dip + tostitos
Chocolate cake
firewood - for group fire
Hershey bars + marshmallows

Reverie is bringing utensils and napkins plus other stuff -- but ice, beans, salads, chips, and any other specialities are still needed.







Yum
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

We'll be bringing Brots, LOTS of chips, deviled eggs, lemon poppy seed cake, and perhaps other assorted things, if we can pull it together. Looks as if Saturday may get a little more wet than it seemed.

We likely won't get there until late afternoon/early evening at best. Have to come through Atlanta .









We may try some smaller roads, but that also makes for slow going.

Dave


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Thought I would check in one last time before I leave. Drive safe everyone and we'll all have a great time together. I'm looking forward to seeing everyone there.

Reverie


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

action Have fun everyone, take pics so we can put faces to names


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

The Southeast rally went GREAT! We had four Outback families and one Outback (would-like-2-be







{Hi T & K}) family. It was a joy meeting all of you. I don't think you could have planned a nicer group of people, A perfect sample of the rest of the outbackers.com family! Hope to see/post some photos later. Also a thanks to CampingTime RV in Woodstock, GA for the door prizes.

Dreamtimers


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

We enjoyed ourselves as well. It was great getting to know everyone and see everyone's Outback model and tips and tricks. And, not to forget the feast of goodies.

Ready for the next one! Summer and Fall Rally planning discussions to begin...

Where are you Reverie?









Carmen


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

We'll shoot for the summer or fall rally now.

Did ya'll like the campground?

It's one of our "spur of the moment" campgrounds. (30min drive for us)


----------



## oshields (May 3, 2005)

We had a great time as well!!! Not even the rain could spoil our fun sunny. 
Hope to do it again this summer or fall...even if we don't upgrade our TT. I uploaded some images in the Gallery > Rally section.

Outbackers Gallery

The MountBackers...Outbacker Would-Like-2-Be's


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

From the Robinsons...

We had an absolutely GREAT time. There was a great deal of instant comaraderie, the food was great, and we couldn't have found a better arrangement. I especially enjoyed the way our kids all played together. KD commented to me that night that she felt it worked very well and she wants to do it again.

Some additional thoughts:

After everyone was so kind and so thorough, I drove off and left the address list in my Camper. You know, the camper that is parked 50 miles away







... Would everyone mind sending me an email with your information to my personal email at

[email protected]?

Just remove the IHATESPAM from the above address and it will get to me.

I really liked it that we pulled in people from all over. I hope the Alabama trip will be attractive to even more people.

I would like to do a T-Shirt the next time. Maybe the NorthEast folks will let us borrow their design or we can come up with one on our own. I have a source for relatively inexpensive silkscreening.

The door prizes were great. I still have a "few" brochures left over if anyone wants one.

The pets were a fun addition to our group. The bird was a riot. Dudley is still sleeping off all of the excitement.

Tommy and Kimbo's Mountback (Mallard in Outback Clothing) is a nice trailer. I was looking at the construction of it and I have concluded that whoever designed the Mallard also designed tanks. That thing is rugged. I wonder what it would be like to tow it off-road.

I am really looking forward to the next trip.

Reviere


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

The CG was nice - definitely convenient / close to home. Do any of the other CG's on Oconee have sites on the water?









Everyone don't forget to post for ideas on a Summer and Fall Rallies. I've started new topics for them. Let's talk dates and places.

C-


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

I posted an overview photo of the Parks Mill campgroung in the rally gallery. Thought you might find it a little interesting.

Dave


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Nice cool pic. Is that you I see waving?


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

[quote name='oshields' date='May 2 2005, 08:07 PM']
The MountBackers...Outbacker Would-Like-2-Be's
----------------------------

Hi T&K

Didn't get the Moutbackers till I saw "the photo".









Loved it
















Dave


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> Nice cool pic. Is that you I see waving?
> 
> 
> 
> ...










It could be, can't tell which one you see. I'm the third one from the right.









dreamtimers


----------

